# Headaches after kick to the head



## CrimsonPhoenix

I attended a black belt test at my school yesterday where the guy testing came over from the branch school to our school. During the test, my instructors called me up to spar the guy who was about college student age. Anyway, during the course of sparring, he manages to kick me in the upper back part of my head with a roundhouse kick or something of the sort. Now I have head gear on (thankfully) so even though it was a fairly hard hit, it didn't hurt as badly as it would have. For a split second I got just a little bit dizzy, but just for that split second.

I continue sparring as usual, as I was okay, but when we finished and I went and sat down, not five minutes later I get a low, throbbing headache in the back of my head (where I normally have headaches anyway) After the test ended, I went home with the headache still going strong. It wasn't that painful, but uncomfortable to be sure.

The headache lasts for the next four hours or so and I took a Tylenol before bed. When I woke up this morning, the headache was gone. A few hours later (about 11:00 am) it started up again very lightly this time and then went away in about an hour. I thought I was going to be rid of it but it comes back _again _at around 5:00 and I still have it at 9:30 at the same strength as yesterday. I haven't been doing any physical activity since yesterday either.

I'm assuming that the kick to the head caused this whole series of headaches. I haven't really noticed anything else different but while I'm having the headaches, I feel kind of tired and my awareness doesn't seem as sharp. I feel a little 'off', I guess is what I'm trying to say.

I would really like some advice about it. I know that most of y'all aren't doctors, but considering the amount of people here, I'm thinking that someone has experienced this before. Could it be a concussion? Should I continue to take Tylenol and wait a couple days to see if it resolves itself? Am I overreacting, or should I go see my doctor if it doesn't go away?

Thanks!


----------



## Errant108

You need to see a doctor as soon as possible.


----------



## arnisador

If it's still going tomorrow, call your physician and see if he recommends a CT scan or the like. It could be nothing...but, we are talking about your _brain_.


----------



## FieldDiscipline

What they said.  Head injuries can be tricky.  See a doctor.  Its probably nothing, but why chance it?

It is also important that you dont get hit in the head like that again for at least a few weeks/month.


----------



## tshadowchaser

I agree with what the others said.  You have had a concussion and need to see a doctor.
The doctor will be able to tell you if more tests are needed and if anything else may be wrong


----------



## MJS

I've had the same thing happen, only it was with a punch.  I was right at the ko mark, but fortunately that didn't happen.  And yes, that was with headgear on as well.  

As the others said, if it continues, get to the doctor.


----------



## bluekey88

Sounds like a concussion...see a doctor.  

Head gear does very little to prevent this kind of injury (which involves your brain sloshing about in your brain pan due to the force of the blow)...rather than a direct injury to the structure of your skull.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Kacey

The purpose of headgear is to reduce concussive force if you hit the floor with your head - then you will have a mild concussion instead of a major brain injury.  The fact that you were wearing headgear means that the force of the hit was spread out over a wider area and somewhat cushioned, but it does not mean that you couldn't have sustained a concussion.  To echo those who posted before me - *go see a doctor*.  Don't take chances with your brain.


----------



## Mr G

GO SEE A DOCTOR.
I'm worried when the headache that comes and goes.  It can indicate trouble with the drainage of the fluid around your brain.   

Could be a lot of minor things too, but gotta rule out the big stuff before you can just take more Tylenol...

Good luck!


----------



## arnisador

Any news?


----------



## CrimsonPhoenix

Here's an update:

I waited to see if the headaches would clear up the next day like a couple of you said and yesterday I was okay. My dad kept checking my eyes and ears to see if there was anything abnormal. The headaches were extremely light. . .just barely there and I only felt them a couple of times and they didn't last long at all. I feel much better overall. I didn't have to take any Tylenol either.  Oh, and I'm not dizzy or lightheaded now at all.

But there is a new thing that came up. I noticed a couple times during the day that the muscles in my neck were sore. That makes sense because the roundhouse kick hit me in the head and kind of pushed my head and neck forward. We think it's just neck muscle strain now and the headaches were caused by that?

Anyway, I've decided that I'm going to see a doctor tomorrow if this keeps up, just to verify if there's anything else going on that I don't know about. It's been four days since the incident and I'm still not completely better. And now I'm all confused about the whole thing because I'm not sure if it's a concussion or neck strain. . .

Any opinons on the two?

Thank you all for your advice and concern. It's been really helpful.


----------



## MJS

CrimsonPhoenix said:


> Here's an update:
> 
> I waited to see if the headaches would clear up the next day like a couple of you said and yesterday I was okay. My dad kept checking my eyes and ears to see if there was anything abnormal. The headaches were extremely light. . .just barely there and I only felt them a couple of times and they didn't last long at all. I feel much better overall. I didn't have to take any Tylenol either.  Oh, and I'm not dizzy or lightheaded now at all.
> 
> But there is a new thing that came up. I noticed a couple times during the day that the muscles in my neck were sore. That makes sense because the roundhouse kick hit me in the head and kind of pushed my head and neck forward. We think it's just neck muscle strain now and the headaches were caused by that?
> 
> Anyway, I've decided that I'm going to see a doctor tomorrow if this keeps up, just to verify if there's anything else going on that I don't know about. It's been four days since the incident and I'm still not completely better. And now I'm all confused about the whole thing because I'm not sure if it's a concussion or neck strain. . .
> 
> Any opinons on the two?
> 
> Thank you all for your advice and concern. It's been really helpful.


 
Well, glad to hear that you're somewhat better.   It is possible that you could have some soreness in your neck if the hit was that hard.  

Good luck with the doc and let us know how it goes.

Mike


----------



## Kacey

Could be either, could be neither, could be both... I'm glad to hear you're going to a doctor.  Let us know what the doctor says.


----------

